# The shaggy 'growing out' stage



## missalita (May 4, 2012)

Due to the fact that Zsa Zsa was shaved all over a few months ago, she has no long hairs on her ears or tail yet. She pretty much looks like a puppy. But..now we've gotten to the in between stage on her head and face. Long enough to get in her eyes, not long enough to pull back. I tried some hair gel but it was pretty much a disaster. She's very good about grooming on her face and head so I would love to be able to give her a top knot.

I'm not sure if I can resist the urge to take the scissors to it but I'm going to try. How on earth do I keep it out of her face while it grows out?

As a little background, I've had her for two months. She was one of the Missouri puppymill dogs from back in April.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm in the process of also growing out Laurel's coat(at least a top knot) She!s at the shaggy stage, with hair in eyes also. Every time that I pick her up, I'm constantly pushing her hair out of her eyes! I've had malts, in long coats and it just takes patience until the hair is long enough to put in a band. In the meantime, Laurel looks like a sheep dog.I've never used gel either, but I think I'll try some especially for dogs. Good luck I know that I'm going to need it, because Laurel doesn't like bows, but she isn't used to them.


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm trying to grow my own hair out, been short for the past 20 years. It's frustrating. Same with the dogs. Have to resist the temptation to grab some scissors and start cutting. Patience, and I want it now!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

got2be hair spiking glue is the best for holding those hair as the topknot grows out. Walgreens and Walmart both carry it.

got2b Styling Spiking Glue | Walgreens


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

:goodpost: That is exactly what I would have said. Rylee has little hairs from the removal of her mass. so I use that product all the time.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Ladysmom said:


> got2be hair spiking glue is the best for holding those hair as the topknot grows out. Walgreens and Walmart both carry it.
> 
> got2b*Styling Spiking Glue | Walgreens


Thanks, I'll try it!


----------



## missalita (May 4, 2012)

Thank you. So I just ordered some facial scrub, a toothbrush, and toothpaste. Now I find I need to order hair glue.


----------



## Barb J (Sep 17, 2015)

Furbabies mom said:


> Thanks, I'll try it!


Have you been happy with this gel? I'm going through this now since the shelter cut Gigi's matted coat. I clean her face a couple of times a day but I'm so afraid of putting anything with chemicals near her eyes. Her little face looks like she has bangs. Her fur was cut straight across. They also cut her whiskers when they did her face.

Not long enough yet to try a top knot but it is falling down either side on her head and her fur is parting the same way on her back.:wub:

It's just around her eyes that is still short.


----------



## glo77 (Feb 10, 2015)

well we sure have lots of little ones growing out their beautiful coats for the first time. I will be following closely what you all suggest. Patches does have a top knot but I have cute some around her yes. I might fight that challenge later. She too came home with no whiskers, ears or tail. She is getting all of those and I tell her everyday how pretty she is. BUT I admit sometimes I chuckle inside because she can look pretty shaggy and funny too. She is doing better at enjoying some brushing time. I do my best to be slow and gentle.


----------



## Barb J (Sep 17, 2015)

glo77 said:


> well we sure have lots of little ones growing out their beautiful coats for the first time. I will be following closely what you all suggest. Patches does have a top knot but I have cute some around her yes. I might fight that challenge later. She too came home with no whiskers, ears or tail. She is getting all of those and I tell her everyday how pretty she is. BUT I admit sometimes I chuckle inside because she can look pretty shaggy and funny too. She is doing better at enjoying some brushing time. I do my best to be slow and gentle.


I love your little girl. I do the same thing every time I see her, telling her how beautiful she is. :wub:

Gigi must have had someone that cared for her at one time. She is very good at letting me brush her.

I'm not on facebook but I was able to see your page.

She has come a long way since you took her in. Bless her little heart & you too Glo.


----------



## glo77 (Feb 10, 2015)

aww thanks Barb. yes the page is public so I believe anyone can see her page. Stay tuned we've only just begun, I do love her so. She is definitely a sweetheart and continues to change all in a happy loved kind of direction. My heart thrills to see that in her. Now for the hair grow out to continue through spring anyway lol.


----------



## Steph_L (Jul 20, 2015)

I'm not sure exactly how short your pups' hair is, but this is what I do with Daisy. It isn't long enough to go all the way to the top yet, so I do a chain. The lowest one gets those hairs that are less than 1" and the second one gets the rest (most of the time)

(and if anyone knows about switching photos to the upright position, please clue me in. They are fine on my computer and phone but turn when I upload them)


----------

